# Paris Hilton wegen Kokain in Las Vegas verhaftet!



## Mandalorianer (28 Aug. 2010)

*Paris Hilton wegen Kokain in Las Vegas verhaftet!*​

Mit Marihuana wurde Paris Hilton bereits mehrfach erwischt . Doch jetzt kann es mächtig Ärger und vor allem auch Imageschaden bei ihren Fans geben. Das It-Girl wurde in Las Vegas wegen Kokainbesitzes verhaftet! Mit einem noch unbekannten Mann am Steuer eines Wagens (womöglich ihr neuer Freund Cy Waits - noch einen Tag zuvor waren sie zusammen in L.A.) wurde sie vor dem Wynn Hotel von der Polizei angehalten. Der Fahrer wurde direkt wegen Fahrens unter Drogeneinfluss verhaftet - dabei war kein Alkohol im Spiel, sondern aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ebenfalls Kokain. 


Bei der folgenden Personendurchsuchung fanden die Beamten auch bei Paris verdächtige Substanzen - anschließende Tests bestätigten den Verdacht: Kokain. Die Hotelerbin wurde abgeführt. Nach einem direkten Geständnis durfte sie jedoch wieder gehen - vorerst frei. Sie muss jetzt mit einem Verfahren rechnen. Da sie bereits vorbelastet ist und schon im Knast war, könnte sich ihr süßes Leben nun wieder schlagartig verschlechtern.

Auch ihre Familie dürfte enttäuscht sein - eigentlich waren alle davon ausgegangen, dass Paris aus ihrer skandalösen Vergangenheit gelernt hatte und, dass ihr neuer Freund Cy Waits gut für sie sei . Sie hatten der Beziehung sogar schon ihren Segen gegeben…

*Da wird ihr das viele Geld diesmal nicht helfen...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Ferenc (28 Aug. 2010)

Wetten dass sie sich wieder freikauft? Amerikanisches Recht ist immer schon das Recht des Stärkeren(Reicheren) gewesen.


_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *Paris Hilton wegen Kokain in Las Vegas verhaftet!*​
> 
> Mit Marihuana wurde Paris Hilton bereits mehrfach erwischt . Doch jetzt kann es mächtig Ärger und vor allem auch Imageschaden bei ihren Fans geben. Das It-Girl wurde in Las Vegas wegen Kokainbesitzes verhaftet! Mit einem noch unbekannten Mann am Steuer eines Wagens (womöglich ihr neuer Freund Cy Waits - noch einen Tag zuvor waren sie zusammen in L.A.) wurde sie vor dem Wynn Hotel von der Polizei angehalten. Der Fahrer wurde direkt wegen Fahrens unter Drogeneinfluss verhaftet - dabei war kein Alkohol im Spiel, sondern aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ebenfalls Kokain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2010)

Rauschgift gehört doch heute schon zum guten Ton


----------



## syd67 (28 Aug. 2010)

ja dann gibt es ja bald ein knastvid PARIS HEADJOB BEHIND BARS!


----------



## krawutz (29 Aug. 2010)

Sie brauchte wohl wieder ein wenig PR.
Und außerdem : Lohans, Hiltons und ähnliche Warmluftbehälter müssen aus keinem Fehler etwas lernen, weil ihnen niemand wirklich was tut.


----------



## Katzun (29 Aug. 2010)

hoffentlich kommt sie in knast, gleich für 2 jahre!

aber wie Ferenc schon sagt, mit geld kannst du dir alles erkaufen, auch die freiheit!


----------



## Xtinalover (29 Aug. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt sie in knast, gleich für 2 jahre!
> 
> aber wie Ferenc schon sagt, mit geld kannst du dir alles erkaufen, auch die freiheit!



wäre ich auch für. die promitusse hat das mal verdient, vll ändert sie dann wirklich mal ihren lebenswandel.


----------



## neman64 (29 Aug. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt sie in knast, gleich für 2 jahre!
> 
> aber wie Ferenc schon sagt, mit geld kannst du dir alles erkaufen, auch die freiheit!



Zwei Jahre sind zu wenig, ich würde sie für zehn Jahre einsperren.


----------



## JayP (30 Aug. 2010)

Na da blüht der Paris Hilton bestimmt ne knallharte Strafe.

Entweder kommt sie in die Luxuszelle in der auch schon Lindsay Lohan verweilen durfte äh musste.

Diese dürfte Paris aber ganz klar ablehnen, weil ja schon Lindsay Lohan dort drin war und das natürlich unter Paris würde ist, da Miss Hilton ja ein sehr viel größerer Star ist oder so.

Und wenn der Knastdirektor dann nicht sein Büro räumen will, damit unsere Paris da schlafen kann, bleibt ja nur eine Option.

Paris Hilton schläft bei sich zu Hause in der Behausung ihrer Hunde und muss zur Srafe den ganzen Tag die Cd von Lindsay Lohan hören, die sie natürlich käuflich erwerben muss.

So hat Lindsay endlich mal ne Cd verkauft und Paris Hilton kommt vielleicht zu der Einsicht dass Promis die nicht singen können keine Cds aufnehmen sollten und verschont uns in Zukunft mit ihren Sangeskünsten.:rock:

Ach und nur mal am Rande, das war kein Koks höchstens Feenstaub oder so und wenn dann gehört das ganz bestimmt nicht der Paris pleas09


----------

